# [Erledigt] Wakü - i7 6700k - OC + GTX 980 OC



## Krolgosh (13. Dezember 2015)

*[Erledigt] Wakü - i7 6700k - OC + GTX 980 OC*

Hallo zusammen,

hatte bisher noch nie eine Wasserkühlung im Einsatz, und hab mich jetzt die letzten Tage mal ein wenig damit beschäftigt. Gekühlt werden soll erstmal nur die CPU. Vielleicht zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch die GPU. 
Das ist aber noch Zukunfsmusik, da ich dafür momentan einfach nicht das Budget habe. (Was ich bisher so gesehen habe ist da nur für die WK 500€++ nötig]

Wert lege ich auf ein leises System, und die CPU wird übertaktet. Kann mir da jemand einen ungefähren Vorschlag aufzeigen was alles benötigt wird? Ob nun Komplettysteme wie eines von Alphacool oder individuell zusammen gestellte Komponenten ist mir relativ egal. Kann man für 200-250€ schon etwas erreichen? (Nur für die Kühlung) Außerdem würde ich mich noch über einen Vorschlag für ein Case (midi) freuen, weil meines ist für eine Wasserkühlung nicht geeignet. 

Danke auf jedenfall schonmal!

[edit] Danke für die ganze Hilfe, hier gehts zum Post mit den Bildern vom fertigen System!


----------



## SpatteL (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013) 
200-250€ ist da schon die unterste Grenze um was vernünftiges zu bekommen.

Was hast du denn jetzt für ein Case? Was darf es kosten?
Wakü-Case-Liste die dritte

MfG


----------



## Krolgosh (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Momentan ist ein Sharkoon Tauron im Einsatz, vlt wäre es sogar nutzbar für eine WK, meinte das eher aus optischen Gründen... hat bei einem Transport (ohne Komponenten) mal äußerlich einiges abbekommen.  Das würde also eh getauscht werden. Budget ca 200 Euro rum. 

Unterste Grenze ist natürlich doof, will nicht zweimal kaufen nur weil ich jetzt spare.


----------



## SpatteL (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Naja, wie geschrieben, bei 250€ hast du eine solide Grundlage, die du einfach für die GPU erweitern kannst(GPU-Kühler und zusätzlicher Radi).

Ok, für den Anfang könnte das schon klappten, aber wenn es sowieso getauscht werden soll...
Schau einfach mal oben in die Liste, ob dir da was gefällt, es sollten möglichst viele Radis rein passen, damit es möglichst leise wird.

MfG


----------



## Krolgosh (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Hätte mit dem Fractal Define R5 geliebäugelt. Und da das nur bei 110€ liegt denke ich kann man das Wakü Budget noch um 100€ aufstocken. *hust* 

Zum Glück sind wir da ja Flexibel.


----------



## SpatteL (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Das R5 ist da schon ganz gut, um da aber die maximale Kühlleistung(oben 420er und vorn 280er) rein zu packen müssen die Laufwerksschächte raus.
Nur für die CPU wäre ein 280er(2x140mm) erst mal völlig ausreichend, wenn dann die GPU dazu kommen soll noch ein 280er oder 420er(3x140mm) dazu.

MfG


----------



## Krolgosh (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Ah ok, danke auf jedenfall schon einmal für deine Mühe, das hilft mir doch sehr weiter.

Sieht dann ungefähr so wie im Bild aus? Frontal den großen Schacht komplett raus nehmen, den kleinen versetzen um die HDD's unterzubringen. (SSD können ja auf der Rückseite angebracht werden wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe)
Dann wäre da Platz für den ersten 280er. 

Wenn ich dann oben nur noch einen 280er unterbringen will reicht der Platz so wohl auch, solls dann aber der 420er werden muss ich wohl den Käfig für die beiden 5.25er auch entfernen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpatteL (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Jup, ein 420er würde den/die 5,25" Schacht blockieren.
Aber ganz ehrlich, wie oft legst du noch eine CD/DVD/BR ein?
Ich habe bei mir schon einige Jahre kein optisches LW mehr im Rechner und wenn doch mal eins gebraucht wird, wird es via USB angeschlossen.

MfG


----------



## Krolgosh (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Ne ich habe auch keine mehr im PC drinnen, ich dachte nur vlt einen der Schächte für einen AGB zu verwenden. Wie gesagt, keine Erfahrung damit. Wenn die normalen Röhren AGB bei der Montage keine zicken machen, bin ich da ebenso dafür zu haben. 

Also wenn du nun sagst ein 280er würde für den Anfang reichen, und wäre ausreichend für einen i7 der übertaktet wird. Wie sieht es dann zb mit solchen komplett Sets von Alphacool aus? (Obwohl ich da gesehen hab das die nur AGB für den 5,25er dabei haben)
Außerdem hatte ich da schon gelesen das die Pumpe nicht so das wahre sein soll?


----------



## JakPol (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Dann nimm direkt das Define S. Imho das geilste Wakü-taugliche PC Gehäuse, das es zur Zeit gibt. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNSxLT-0wDc


----------



## Krolgosh (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*



JakPol schrieb:


> Dann nimm direkt das Define S. Imho das geilste Wakü-taugliche PC Gehäuse, das es zur Zeit gibt. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNSxLT-0wDc



Haha, ja perfekt. Wäre dann ja tatsächlich das passendste wenn man eh nicht vorhat Optische Laufwerke zu verbauen, und die HDDs verschwinden schön aufgeräumt auf der Rückseite.


----------



## chischko (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*



JakPol schrieb:


> Dann nimm direkt das Define S. Imho das geilste Wakü-taugliche PC Gehäuse, das es zur Zeit gibt. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNSxLT-0wDc



Sehr geiles Gehäuse! Definitiv! Für deine Bedürfnisse, lieber Themenersteller, genau das Richtige!
Wobei ich ja gerne noch entgegnen würde: Nen geileres Gehäuse für WaKüs als das Enthoo Primo gibt es derzeit nicht...  Da kann auch das Define S einpacken


----------



## Krolgosh (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*



chischko schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Gehäuse! Definitiv! Für deine Bedürfnisse, lieber Themenersteller, genau das Richtige!
> Wobei ich ja gerne noch entgegnen würde: Nen geileres Gehäuse für WaKüs als das Enthoo Primo gibt es derzeit nicht...  Da kann auch das Define S einpacken



Leider ein Big Tower.  Ansonsten hätte mir das definitiv auch gefallen.


----------



## chischko (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Schau mal das Enthoo Pro oder Enthoo Luxe an.


----------



## Krolgosh (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Danke, ist jetzt halt nur die Qual der Wahl, aber immerhin.  Damit steht jetzt nur noch die Frage für die Komponenten zur Wakü.


----------



## Trash123 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Thermaltake Core X9...


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Wenn du einen 420mm und 280mm Radiator zusammen mit zwei  5.25" Schächte nutzen möchtest bleibt noch das Thermaltake Suppressor F51 für 120€.



CanFo schrieb:


> Die Kombination aus 420mm Radiator an der Obeseite  (bis zu 65mm inkl. Lüfter), 280mm in der Front und Nutzung beider 5.25"  Plätze ist ohne weitere Anpassungen möglich.




Test: Thermaltake Suppressor F51 - Hardware-Journal - Results from #5


----------



## Krolgosh (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Hmm.. ne ich habs mir nun alle nochmal in Ruhe angesehen. Ich bleibe beim Define S. Ist wohl genau das richtige für mich, Optische Laufwerke werden nicht verbaut, und die HDDs verschwinden auch nach hinten. Ist alles schön aufgeräumt. Danke dennoch, für eure Vorschläge.


----------



## chischko (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Von Minion zu Minion: Wir freuen uns immer über 2-3 Bilder vom fertigen System 
Wenn Du Fragen hast: Hier posten!


----------



## Krolgosh (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Wird gemacht wenn es soweit ist, und alles fertig ist.

So ich hab jetzt mal ein bisschen was rausgesucht.

Erster Vorschlag

Bitte mal drüber schauen ob das soweit für meine Einsatzzwecke in Ordnung geht. Und ich bräuchte noch einen Vorschlag für eine (leise) Pumpe.  Weil da bin ich mir echt überhaupt nicht sicher.
Und die Frage ob der 280er reicht, oder doch gleich auf nen 360er gehen.


----------



## SpatteL (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

280 und 360 nehmen sich nix bei der Leistung, beim 280er brauchst du aber ein Lüfter weniger.


----------



## Krolgosh (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Ok alles klar. Und wie sieht es sonst mit den Komponenten aus die ich rausgesucht habe? Was für eine Pumpe würdet ihr empfeheln?

Warenkorb von Aquatuning


----------



## chischko (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Pumpe: D5 plus Aufsatz oder Aquastream XT (Vergleich). 
Die Lüfter sind super!
Die Schläuche würde ich etwas dicker dimensionieren (1,5mm Wandstärke heisst sie neigen dazu schneller zu knicken als dickerwandige Schläuche) und die Masterkleer werden desöfteren etwas milchig, v.A. bei Verwendung farbiger Zusätze nehmen sie diese Farbe auch gerne an. Alternative wären ggf. die Norprene Schläuche (hässlich wie die Nacht aber genial in der Qualität und Verarbeitbarkeit).


----------



## Icedaft (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Für eine Wakü finde ich den Drehzahlbereich der PK3 etwas hochgegriffen, aber jeder wie er mag. Ich verwende die Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland auf niedrigster Drehzahl für meine NZXT Kraken 60.


----------



## chischko (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Für eine Wakü finde ich den Drehzahlbereich der PK3 etwas hochgegriffen, aber jeder wie er mag.


Oh mann! Überlesen! Klar die PK-PS sind hier besser geeignet. 
Sorry!


----------



## Krolgosh (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

So mit euren letzten Ratschlägen sieht es jetzt momentan so aus:

 Warenkorb Aquatuning

Hab ich irgendwas gravierendes vergessen? Anschlüße, Kabel etc? So bin ich jetzt ganz zufrieden damit, ist zwar bissl teurer geworden als ursprünglich geplant, aber naja. 


(Schläuche hab ich jetzt doch erstmal so gelassen)


----------



## JakPol (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Du hast ein funktionierendes Grundprogramm.
Nun ist es noch empfehlenswert, sich Gedanken zu machen, wie Du das Wasser aus dem System wieder rauskriegen willst, wenn Du mal irgendwas verändern willst. Der einfachste Trick ist es, einen  Kugelhahn an einen freien Anschluss anzubringen (zum Beispiel am AGB) oder aber per T-Stück an der tiefsten Stelle des Krieslaufes einzubinden (Mit Gewinde oder direkt  mit Schlauchtüllen). Ausserdem würde ich noch je mindestens 1 90° und 45° Anschluss einplanen. Du weißt nie, wie der Schlauchweg am Ende liegt, ob sich da vielleicht was abknickt. Und dann nochmal wegen zwei blöden Anschlüssen nachbestellen zu müssen ist einfach unglaublich nervig.

Ausserdem sei noch auf Überwachung hingewiesen: Ein aquaero, den Du am besten auch noch kühlst hat 4 Lufttemperatursensoren dabei und insgesamt Steckplätze für 8 Sensoren. Auch Wassertemperatursensoren kann man da anschließen. Für Duchflussmesser gibt es weitere Anschlüsse. Über den aquaero kannst Du dann auch noch Deine Pumpe und Lüfter regeln, auch in Abhängigkeit von den Temperaturwerten der Sensoren. Das totale Rundumsorglospaket eben - da weiß man immer genau, was so in der Wasserkühlung los ist.


----------



## Krolgosh (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Gut zu wissen, danke JakPol. Das mit dem Kugelhahn werde ich auf jedenfall noch mit auf die Liste setzen, ebenso die 90° und 45° Anschlüße. 
Die Überwachung ist ein wichtiger Punkt, muss ich aber leider noch etwas hinten an stellen. Weibchen wird eh schon nicht sooo begeistert wegen der Budgetüberschreitung sein.  Werde ich dann  nachrüsten wenn ich die GPU mit einbeziehe. 
(Da hab ich dann auch schon meine ersten Erfahrungswerte mit der Wakü gesammelt und hab vlt eh noch das ein oder andere was ich optimieren möchte)

Sollte ja nichts dagegen sprechen? Pumpe und Lüfter kann ich ja so auch regeln?!


----------



## SpatteL (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Das Alphacool Pure Water ist einfach nur destilliertes Wasser, da bekommst du für den Preis 10l im Baumarkt.
CPU-Kühler geht auch günstiger:
Watercool HK CPU LGA 1155/1156/1150/1151 Rev. 3.0 LC | CPU - WasserkÃ¼hler | CPU - KÃ¼hler | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
oder
Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin fÃ¼r Sockel 1366/1156/1155/1151/1150/775, G1/4 | CPU - WasserkÃ¼hler | CPU - KÃ¼hler | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
Für die Entkopplung würde ich eher zum Shoggy greifen.
Wenn die Anschlüsse nicht unbedingt schwarz sein sollen, könnte man da noch einiges sparen:
gerade - 45° - 90°
Beim AGB hingegen würde ich nicht sparen und einen aus der Aqualis-Serie von Aquacomputer raten, die sind aus Echtglas und dadurch Haltbarer.

Bei der Pumpe ist auf der Rückseite ein Regler und PWM-Lüfter kann man ja ganz einfach über das MB steuern.

MfG


----------



## Krolgosh (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

So dann sag ich jetzt nochmal ein großes Danke an alle Helfer 

Muss zum schluß aber dennoch noch um eine realistische Einschätzung bitten. Hab ja hier auch in anderen Thread gelesen, und da ist davon die Rede das man quasi unter 500€ gar nicht anfangen braucht. Macht mein Setup so nun Sinn? Bekomme ich mein System damit kühler und vorallem leise.  
Bis jetzt hab ich noch nicht bestellt, und wie ich schon sagte, ich kaufe ungern zweimal, nur weil ichs beim ersten mal nicht abwarten konnte.


----------



## SpatteL (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Also eine vernünftige CPU-only WaKü kann man auch schon für etwa 250€ bekommen.
Mit 500€ kann man schon CPU und GPU kühlen.

MfG


----------



## Krolgosh (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Ok, das käme dann ja in etwa hin wenn ich dann noch GPU-Kühler und noch einen 280er Radiator hinzurechne.. dann bin ich bei ca 500-550€ rum. 

Dann bestelle ich das mal guten Gewissens, hoffe das ich nichts vergessen habe. Und berichte wenn alles läuft.


----------



## Krolgosh (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Hallo nochmal, danke nochmal für eure Hilfe! 

Nachdem nun alles angekommen ist, hab ich die Wakü nun in ihr neues Zuhause eingebaut. Und wie gewünscht gibts davon nun auch ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, die GPU wird im nächsten oder übernächsten Monate noch mit angebunden. Passende Beleuchtung in Form von ein paar LED's wird nächste Woche noch angebracht.

Temperaturen im IDLE:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Läuft momentan noch ohne OC da ich erstmal testen wollte ob so alles passt, danach wird er wieder hoch gedreht.


----------



## JakPol (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Verdammt, hab jetzt erst gesehen, dass Du ja ein Maximus Ranger hast. Ich weiß, es würde Dein Budget sprengen, aber es gibt seit kurzem einen extrem geilen Monoblock Kühler, der CPU und SPannungswandler kühlt. Grade, wenn man übertakten und die Spannung hochschrauben will, durchaus sinnvoll. Vom geilen Look ganz zu schweigen... https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fb-asus-m8g-monoblock-nickel?SID=g9iputt3jd51mo93k0k1u9n3v7 Nur mal so als Upgrade-Träume für die mittelferne Zukunft


----------



## Krolgosh (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

zeig mir doch sowas nicht... 

Der Link ist gleich mal gespeichert worden.. sieht wirklich hammer aus.


----------



## Hemacher (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

@JakPol 
Das nenne ich mal ein richtig nettes Gehäuse und das als Midi-Tower mit wenig Gewicht.
Ich habe im Moment noch ein umgebautes TT Armor.


----------



## Krolgosh (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Hab momentan ein kleines Problem und kann mir nicht wirklich erklären woran das liegen mag.

Betrifft zwar nun eigentlich nur die Graka, aber da es ja irgendwie doch mit der Wakü zusammen hängt mach ich jetzt kein neues Thema auf. Meine Frau hat sich beschwert das mein PC nun "so laut" ist. Ich habs Anfangs gar nicht gemerkt da ich ein Headset auf hatte... bin gerade dabei den übertakteten CPU und die Graka in Shadows of Mordor bissl zu testen. Und ja, irgendwie geht die GPU Temp schon nur im Menü auf 82° hoch,  und dementsprechend dreht dann der Lüfter auch auf 82%... was tierisch laut ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann sich jemand erklären wieso das nun plötzlich so laut ist, bzw so heiß? Hab an der Grakfikkarte nichts geändert. Wie ihr wisst ist sie lediglich in das neue Gehäuse mit umgezogen.

[EDIT] Dazu sei gesagt ich hatte Lüfter im Afterburner immer auf "Auto" laufen, deshalb wundert mich das nun so...


----------



## chischko (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Hm kann es vielleicht sein, dass beim Umzug sich nen Schräubschen gelöst hat o.Ä.? 
Würde mal nachschauen, ob der Kühler noch nne korrekten Sitz hat etc. 

Ansonsten die Lüfterkurve anpassen ist natürlich nur eine Bekämpfung der Wirkung, nicht der Ursachen. 

Was auch noch sein könnte ich halt, dass jetzt kein Luftstrom mehr im Gehöuse vorhanden ist bzw. zu weng aber ich ich das sehe gibt es ja nen permanenten Luftstrom rein udn raus...


----------



## JakPol (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Mir scheint, der Front Lüfter bläst über die Grafikkarte hinweg. Probier doch mal, dem ganz unten einzubauen, so dass die kaltes Lust auf jeden Fall bei der Katze ankommt.


----------



## chischko (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*



JakPol schrieb:


> die kaltes Lust auf jeden Fall bei der Katze ankommt.


 Autokorrektur in Bestform!


----------



## Krolgosh (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Überprüft hab ich die Karte schon, sitzt noch alles so wie es soll. Hmm... ja JakPol das könnte es vlt durchaus sein, dem hab ich noch gar keine solche Bedeutung geschenkt. Im alten Gehäuse waren es eben 2 Front Lüfter die Frischluft reingepumpt haben, nun ist es nur noch einer. Mich wundert das trotzdem das es scheinbar solche Unterschiede macht, hab die Lüfterkurve nun auch manuell geregelt, das er nicht über 60% bläst, macht von den Temperaturen auch nicht mehr viel aus. 

Ich baue den mal um, und mal sehen ob es dann besser wird. Ewig läuft das ja nun so eh nicht mehr in diesem Setup, muss nur noch bis nächsten Monat warten dann kommt ein schöner GPU Kühler an den Wasserkreislauf dran. 



chischko schrieb:


> Autokorrektur in Bestform!



Hab grad extra meinen Kater vor dem Gehäuse platziert...


----------



## JakPol (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*



chischko schrieb:


> Autokorrektur in Bestform!


Drecks Android


----------



## chischko (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> nächsten Monat warten dann kommt ein schöner GPU Kühler an den Wasserkreislauf dran.



Naja gut dann ist das ja nen sehr temporäres Problem


----------



## Krolgosh (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

Scheinbar war ich dann doch ganz brav, und meine Frau hat ganz lapidar gesagt ich soll mir doch noch das restliche "Zeug" bestellen.... 

Gesagt getan, schaut doch bitte einfach noch drüber ob das so in Ordnung geht. 

Das ergänzend zum bestehenden Kreislauf:
Radiator: Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 280mm
Lüfter: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-PS

Als GPU - Kühler habe ich mir mal diese rausgesucht:

GPU: EK Water Blocks FC980 GTX Strix
Backplate: EK Water Blocks FC980 GTX Strix - Backplate

Machen die beiden so Sinn? Oder doch etwas Preisgünstiger mit den Alphacoolkomponenten gehen?

Günstige GPU: Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 980 M07


----------



## SpatteL (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Update: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC + GTX 980 OC*

Beim Radi und den Lüftern kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen, das passt.

Der Alphacool Kühler ist nicht der richtige, da brauchst du den M01.
Ob du nun den von Alphacool nimmst oder den von EKWB musst du entscheiden, die Backplate braucht man aber nicht unbedingt.

MfG


----------



## Krolgosh (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Update: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC + GTX 980 OC*

Ah ok.. glaub dann aber aus rein ästhetischen Gründen dann doch den von EKWB. 
Eine Frage dazu, bei den Ein- und Auslässen sieht das ja so aus als ob die "Durchgängig" sind, also auf beiden Seiten offen. Ist da ein Verschlusskappe dabei, oder muss ich mir da noch eine mitbestellen?


----------



## SpatteL (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Update: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC + GTX 980 OC*

Die sind dabei.


----------



## JakPol (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Scheinbar war ich dann doch ganz brav, und meine Frau hat ganz lapidar gesagt ich soll mir doch noch das restliche "Zeug" bestellen.... [(quote]
> Das ist doch immer die schönste Überraschung
> 
> Wenn Du eine GraKA Kühlung mit Backplate willst, finde ich persönlich ja die aquacomputer kryographics Reihe am besten: Aquacomputer kryographics fÃ¼r GTX 980 acrylic glass edition, vernickelte AusfÃ¼hrung | GPU - KomplettkÃ¼hler | GPU - KÃ¼hler | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany mit Aquacomputer Backplate fÃ¼r kryographics GTX 980, aktiv XCS | GPU - Backplates | GPU - KÃ¼hler | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany (Kompatibilität bitte nochmal selbst checken).
> ...


----------



## Krolgosh (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wakü - i7 6700k - OC*

So dann bin ichs nochmal, und zwar ist nun alles eingebaut, und läuft soweit auch sehr gut. 

Konfiguration sieht nun schlußendlich so aus:

CPU Kühler: Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light
GPU Kühler: EKWB - FC980 GTX Strix mit EK-FC980 GTX Strix Backplate
Pumpe: D5 mit Alphacool Eisdecke D5
Lüfter: Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PK-PS 140er
AGB: Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex
Radiator 1: 420er Alphacool NexXxoS (30mm dick)
Radiator 2: 280er Alphacool NexXxoS (45mm dick)
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define S

Noch ein paar Bilder davon wie es nun aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein erster Test nach dem einschalten, CPU ist auf @4500 runtergetaktet, wird wenn alles weiterhin sogut läuft wieder auf 4700 hochgeschraubt. Ebenso wird die Grafikkarte noch weiter übertaktet. Alle Lüfter laufen auf der kleinsten Einstellung, dafür isses ganz ok. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Möchte mich nochmal für all die Hilfe bedanken! Damit ist es nun wirklich sehr gut gegangen die erste Wasserkühlung zu realisieren!

@ JakPol der aquero ist nicht vergessen, nur etwas nach hinten verschoben. Kommt aber definitiv noch.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erledigt] Wakü - i7 6700k - OC + GTX 980 OC*

Lautstärke?


----------



## Krolgosh (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erledigt] Wakü - i7 6700k - OC + GTX 980 OC*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Lautstärke?



Rein subjektiv, so wie es momentan läuft nicht hörbar. Weder für mich, noch meine Frau. (PC steht hier bei uns im Wohnzimmer)
Leider keine möglichkeit zum exakten messen der Lautstärke.


----------



## Nachty (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erledigt] Wakü - i7 6700k - OC + GTX 980 OC*

Schaut gut aus! nur etwas unglücklich verschlaucht HEHE  da fehlten wohl gerade Anschlüsse wa!


----------



## Krolgosh (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Erledigt] Wakü - i7 6700k - OC + GTX 980 OC*



Nachty schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus! nur etwas unglücklich verschlaucht HEHE  da fehlten wohl gerade Anschlüsse wa!




Nicht mal unbedingt, eher noch ein oder zwei 90° Winkel..  musste die oben so doof legen damit ich keinen knick reinbekommen hab. Zumindest ist mir kein besseres Konzept dafür eingefallen


----------



## Krolgosh (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Erledigt] Wakü - i7 6700k - OC + GTX 980 OC*

Ich grab jetzt mal nochmal meinen Thread aus, weil ich nicht nochmal einen eröffnen will. 

Ich habe seit kurzem ein Problem und hab es auch schon hier gepostet. 

Mein Frage ist nun, wie macht ihr das wenn ihr Hardwareprobleme habt und verschiedene Sachen ausschließen müsst? Steh jetzt davor das ich meine Grafikkarte in einem anderen Rechner testen müsste, hängt natürlich aber alles am Wasserkreislauf in meinem Rechner. Bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes über als die Grafikkarte nun auf den Ursprungszustand zurückzubauen? 

Oder gibt es da noch einfache Hilfsmittel an die ich gerade einfach nicht denke?


----------



## Nachty (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Erledigt] Wakü - i7 6700k - OC + GTX 980 OC*

Vielleicht hast den GPU Kühler zu fest angeknallt. Hast noch eine andere Graka zum testen da?


----------



## Krolgosh (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Erledigt] Wakü - i7 6700k - OC + GTX 980 OC*

Ja hab ich noch, meine alte GTX660 ist im Rechner meiner Frau. 
Kann sein dass es das Problem ist, hab die schrauben schon fest angezogen. Waren ja aber vom kühler vorher auch sehr fest dran.


----------



## JakPol (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Erledigt] Wakü - i7 6700k - OC + GTX 980 OC*

Wenn dadurch mechanische Spannungen auf das PCB wirken und die Karte deshalb nicht anspringt (das gibt es, hatte ich auch mal), dann wär sie aber von anfang an nicht an gegangen. Du kannst natürlih probieren, alle Schrauben mal eine viertel Umdrehung zu lösen, ob das was ändert. Aber ich vermute, dass das das Problem nicht lösen wird.


----------



## Krolgosh (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Erledigt] Wakü - i7 6700k - OC + GTX 980 OC*

Hab mir das gerade in Ruhe angeschaut, also die schrauben sind gar nicht so fest... Eher nur normal handfest angezogen. 

Mein Problem ist nun eh das die Kiste nicht mehr startet. Hatte eben wie von Asus angeraten CPU ausgebaut, CMOS reset, minimal Konfiguration aber hängt weiterhin bei Fehler 35 und fährt nicht hoch.


----------

